# [Q] modded systemui in a cooked rom giving no status bar [solved]



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

So, I have been fooling around making my own little roms and recently started getting adventerous and started teaching myself how to decompile/recompile apks to make smali edits like removing gps icon and 6 bar mods..i've noticed tho when i make an edit to the systemui.apk for lets say removing gps icon and recompile and place back in my folder for cooking. after the rom is flashed i have no status bar..seems to happen with any edit im making to that apk..if use my untouched systemui.apk and run it thru the uot kitchen and put the files from that in my folder for cooking and flash it those seem to work fine. just trying to figure out what im missing or going wrong at. i havent tried to push the apk after flashing a rom i made with the uot edits to see if it works, but from past experience on screwing with this ive noticed that if i let the rom run thru the startup then flash or push the apk it works. just trying to get it all setup in 1 pass...any assistance or guidance is greatly appreciated









edit, if this helps im using apktool with linux and cooking with dsixda's kitchen


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am a Themer and I know that when you are themeing systemui, you have to zipalign it after making any changes or else you will lose your statusbar... Don't know if that helps you any....

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

i actually zip align during the rom cooking process, so im wondering if its something else. when u theme, are you doing it in windows or a diff os?


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

**Solved**
I apparently am dumb. I wasnt copying over all the files I needed.


----------

